# My mouse has just been killed.



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't believe this. 
This morning I got up to clean the house, I spent an hour in the bathroom and cleaned it top to bottom. My mum came over for a chat and I laughed about how I'd had to hoover the sink and bath because of the amount of dog hair, my brother stormed out of his room saying how I always turn everything around to make him look bad (it's his dog). This somehow escalated in to him throwing one of my dvds so hard that the case and disk smashed into pieces. At which point I said "oh ok, I see. Next time you piss me off I'll come and smash your tele up shall I?", he screamed that if I did that he'd effing shoot my rabbits or my chickens or crush my mice. 
At that point I was obviously upset and my mum got me out of the house to go to her place for a drink. 

I've come home and he's killed one of my mice. I'm devastated, I'm in tears as I write this but I don't know what else to do as my OH is at work. 
I need to get my animals out of this house (I'm moving in a month or two) but I have nowhere for them to go. I'm worried I may have to hand them over to the rspca just so that they're safe. 
On top of that I'm getting increasingly worried about leaving the dog here with him when I go. He doesn't look after it as it is, he doesn't get fed enough because he's 'fat' but my brother won't take him for a walk. He wakes me up at 6 in the morning to go out for a wee and I know my brother would just let him do it in the house (this in itself doesn't worry me but it's distressing for the dog). His claws are stupidly long, I'm taking him to the vet next week to have them done because my brother doesn't seem to care. My brother shouts at him all the time, he smacks him if he 'behaves badly' - by this I mean when my brother had starved him all day he tried to sneak a piece of chocolate my brother had on the side so my brother went mental about how he's not trained. 

I can't believe he's actually killed milly. I knew he was a horrible person but I never predicted this. I'm so upset about her I feel like just lying in bed and crying but I know I have to try and get on with things and prioritise making sure the others are safe. 

The worst bit is he said to me "You're pathetic, it's just a mouse!". :frown:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh. How terrible. I am so so sorry. Praying you can get you and your animals away from him soon. Can your mother keep the pets until you get your own housing?

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved little Milly.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Im sorry he is your brother.. But how f*****g cruel is he.. This is outrageous.. where abouts are you... For killing your mouse he needs reporting he isn't fit to own animals if he can do this to a mouse...

As I said where abouts are you??


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Definately report him. He shouldn't own a dog if he can do that to an animal.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im completely gobsmacked!!  i know hes your brother but what he has done is down right disgusting!! report him! he definitely shouldnt own a dog if he can do that to an animal and he doesnt look after the dog anyway!!!!!!

RIP Milly, such a sad sad way to go


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for this thread. 
He hasn't killed her, he just took her up to his room and told me he'd killed her and chucked her out for my chickens. I spent ages looking round the garden for her and then he bought her back down later laughing like it was the funniest thing in the world.
I could barely get any words out I was stuck between being absolutely furious and unbelievably happy that she's still with me.

He's such a little **** and I'm going to do my best to take the dog with me when I go because despite the fact he didn't kill my mouse he shouldn't have animals.

I feel like such an idiot for believing him before seeing her


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

What a disgusting person 
What a f***ing idiot.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> I'm so sorry for this thread.
> He hasn't killed her, he just took her up to his room and told me he'd killed her and chucked her out for my chickens. I spent ages looking round the garden for her and then he bought her back down later laughing like it was the funniest thing in the world.
> I could barely get any words out I was stuck between being absolutely furious and unbelievably happy that she's still with me.
> 
> ...


Dont feel an idiot, you were upset and scared, rightly so

Thank goodness shes still alive. 
I dont know where you are but I would happily look after any of the animals till you move if need be.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this is horrible you must have friends who can look after them, or some where else to go sooner


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*hugs*

im glad millie's ok, at least


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thank goodness she's okay! is there anyone who can take the animals until you move? i certainly wouldnt trust him around my animals!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> thank goodness she's okay! is there anyone who can take the animals until you move? i certainly wouldnt trust him around my animals!


Not really, but his brothers (my step brothers) have told him they'll do to him whatever he does to my pets and they really would kick the crap out of him so I honestly don't think he'd do anything.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry am jumping on this thread a little late. Am sorry about your brother. How old is he? Cos I'm sorry for him as well. Imagine if one of his brothers had done that with his dog? 

He is an idiot...but I agree he probably is all words and no actions. if you can padlock the cages and entrust someone else with them while you're away then I would. And try keep out of his way so you don't fall out. Probs easier said than done...but might be worth a shot. So glad she is alive and well tho!!! xx


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

how OLD is your brother?? he's throwing temper tantrums and he's old enough to be able to speak??? sorry, why was he not drowned at birth???!!

i'd be calling the polis and rspca on him tbh


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

pleased to hear that your little mouse is ok.
If like you said he doesn't look after his dog, he doesn't feed it and he smacks it, then i think that he should be reported. The poor dog must be so frightened.
Is there any chance you can take the dog off him?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

owieprone said:


> how OLD is your brother?? he's throwing temper tantrums and he's old enough to be able to speak??? sorry, why was he not drowned at birth???!!
> 
> i'd be calling the polis and rspca on him tbh


agreed 
is he retarded :confused1: or a toddler :confused1: wtf is up his ass he needs to grow up or jump in front of a car. I am glad he didnt really hurt her but what a effing ****** for even threatening or pretending too


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

jill3 said:


> pleased to hear that your little mouse is ok.
> If like you said he doesn't look after his dog, he doesn't feed it and he smacks it, then i think that he should be reported. The poor dog must be so frightened.
> Is there any chance you can take the dog off him?


well everyone else in the house treats the dog pretty well and I give him food when I know he's not been fed and just make sure there's nothing left over so my brother can't have a go at me. 
He's a lovely dog, you wouldn't know he was treated badly from meeting him but I think that's partly due to him coming from a much more abusive home.

I think I'm going to talk to another of my brothers about taking the dog on as it was originally his, I personally can't take the dog as I'm not allowed him in the flat I'm moving in to (taking my other pets is already a push). 
In all honesty despite the poor care my brother takes of the dog I feel he's better off with him than in a rescue centre. He's old so probably wouldn't find a new home and strangely he's very devoted to my brother. Despite the fact my partner and I treat the dog much better than my brother the dog will still go to him first and would usually rather sleep outside his bedroom door than come up on our bed.



owieprone said:


> how OLD is your brother?? he's throwing temper tantrums and he's old enough to be able to speak??? sorry, why was he not drowned at birth???!!
> 
> i'd be calling the polis and rspca on him tbh


He's 19. It's pretty pathetic to be honest.
Long story short my mum left his dad when he was 13 and I was 15 and only came home to pay bills and do food shopping. I had a lot on my plate and evidentially didn't do a very good job of parenting him.


----------



## LadyLoraella (May 3, 2010)

19??! Sorry, I know he is your brother but my god, he has some serious arrogance and maturity issues, he obviously thinks he is above everyone especially animals!! He doesn't deserve to own a dog! 

I'm soooo glad your mouse is ok...I would've been the exact same as you but for your brother to even joke about that is just completley out of order!!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

iam sorry i knows hes your brother and furrie is safe but maybe its him that needs to get sent away i think he has serious problems and would benefit from calling the men in white coats he is sick how can he even pretend to have killed your pet thats just as bad as saying he had done the same to a child and it sounds like he has serious anger problems i dont mean to worry you but what if he dose snap one day and do some damage to any of them animals cant you find a small animal boarding place for the time being they only cheap i think about £1.50per day if he was my brother i would have reported him he is not only abusing the animals but abusing you too this could be classed as domestic violence even though its just words but words are just as damaging as actuall physical violence whos place is it if its yours why dont you have him evicted instead of moving out yourself he needs to grow up and open his eyes to the people and creatures around him he is a selfish bully and i bet he wouldnt sat stuff like that to a six foot man he is a coward who thinks hes a big man everybody sees him as a child thats spat his dummy out he sounds like a n*b head call the police and tell them he has made threats to harm your animals iam sure a night in the police cells might wake him up he needs locking up and throwing away the key he is dangerous sorry to babble on but he has really pi**ed me off good luck with everything


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

To be honest, my brother is like that, and he's almost 21. Mine doesn't give two s**t's about my pets, and when Holly is down at the house, and we're out and it's his job just to put her lead on and take her out to the garden every couple of hours, he just sleeps, and lets Holly upstairs and she just barks outside his room!! Grr.

I think that your brother's dog needs to get out of there and into a more stable environment. I know how much you love your mice, and you do get attached to them... why don't you get someone to take your brother's dog away when he's out, and tell him that he died or something as payback, then bring the dog back after a couple days, then he'll learn his lesson!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

My brother is the same and he's almost 22, he's got serious problems. I can totally sympathise with what your going through.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> I can't believe this.
> This morning I got up to clean the house, I spent an hour in the bathroom and cleaned it top to bottom. My mum came over for a chat and I laughed about how I'd had to hoover the sink and bath because of the amount of dog hair, my brother stormed out of his room saying how I always turn everything around to make him look bad (it's his dog). This somehow escalated in to him throwing one of my dvds so hard that the case and disk smashed into pieces. At which point I said "oh ok, I see. Next time you piss me off I'll come and smash your tele up shall I?", he screamed that if I did that he'd effing shoot my rabbits or my chickens or crush my mice.
> At that point I was obviously upset and my mum got me out of the house to go to her place for a drink.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I would phone the rspca or someone and have him procecuted !!!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

flufffluff39 said:


> I'm sorry but I would phone the rspca or someone and have him procecuted !!!


Not sure if you read the rest of the thread. Her brother didn't actually kill the mouse, he just pretended he did. Nothing to be prosecuted for.


----------



## Kaida (May 5, 2010)

How horrible! I'm glad it was a false alarm.

Where in the country are you, hun?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

west somerset.


----------



## Kaida (May 5, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> west somerset.


Blast. Far too far I suspect. Still, on the offchance that you're up in north Staffordshire any time soon, I can foster the caged critters until you move somewhere safe away from your brother.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Kaida said:


> Blast. Far too far I suspect. Still, on the offchance that you're up in north Staffordshire any time soon, I can foster the caged critters until you move somewhere safe away from your brother.


thanks for the offer


----------

